# who is using an Iphone for work?



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

I am using the BB 8330 as well, I have played with the Storm but it looks like it would take a while to get used to.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 11, 2008)

I bought an iPhone for one of my guys to use after he nagged me for months to get one. After the 4th one died, I gave him back the old HTC Mogul with the latest ROM. We have 5 of them and they all the time. We dropped nextel due to poor service coverage.

One of our former workers threw his mogul through a 1/2" sheetrock wall. It survived without a scratch. It probably hit just right but i was still amazeg that it still works. I should have taken back the phone before I let him go.


----------



## LEDguy (Jan 2, 2009)

The Storm is a great phone, after all it's a Blackberry and was designed to compete along side with many features of the iPhone. But the thing that kept me and a couple of friends from buying it was the touch screen itself; Blackberry tried to make it feel like you're pressing physical buttons on the screen and to achieve that feeling they designed the screen to push in slightly when you touch it. It creates a really awkward feeling as opposed to other touch screen phones like the iPhone and LG Touch.


----------



## Rick954 (Dec 26, 2008)

i've been using my iphone for work regularly since it came out. i love it.

i use an app called inchCALC+ its a full construction calculator, that i paid maybe $6 for.

the calander is great, the alarms are great, the email that syncs with my mail server is really great....i cant go on enough about all the great things i get done with it, infinitly faster that i would if i had to drag out my laptop everytime...and camera.

despite what people say the camera is pretty decent.
granted i wouldnt take my final photo's with it, but for most other things its just fine.

The reason the Iphone doesnt offer MMS messaging(pic messages) is because thats a scam that the phone companies have going. they make you believe that you need it. your phone has email that is accessed even easier than at home on your desktop...get your pics there.

unless you're a 12 year old girl and you really need to send funny pics back and forth to your friends all day...then maybe go with any cheap phone you like.

but for getting stuff done, its the perfect hand held device to have with you.

example: if you're on a site in a new area, which happens to me all the time...i work all over the country....and you need to find...pretty much anything...we'll use a hotel for this example. you go to the map, click the where am i button, and it centers over your location. then you type hotel in the search and it drops pins on the map for each hotel in the area.

same with any supply houses, home centers, malls, food, car rentals, tool rentals, labor ready....if you're so inclined.

yeah...i'm a fan


----------



## GoldenRuler (Jan 25, 2008)

All of you Verizon guys should check out the Samsung Omnia. I just got one about a month ago. Winmo 6.1 with excel, powerpoint, word, etc. It also has the Opera browser which works real well for web browsing. And it has the coolest little feature that allows you to literally take a close up picture of someones business card and the phone then indexes ALL of the info from the card into your contacts list.


----------



## HousieG (Jan 6, 2009)

Im using the BlackBerry Storm and I love it. Its only available on the Verizon network which limits its customer base a bit but if you do have Verizon and wish to upgrade your phone you should check it out. And, as mentioned in previous posts the touch screen feature making it feel that your touching a real button is a little strange at first but you get used to it quick.

http://estore.vzwshop.com/storm/


----------



## scwalsh (Nov 10, 2008)

You can get a BlackBerry Pearl Flip


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Check into jailbreaking your iphone & you can get a lot of extra features & programs. You can always revert back to regular if you need to bring in for service or anything. You can also use the phone as a modem to tether to a laptop if you choose.


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

I use both an iPhone and a motorola 580 on nextel. Basically use the nextel for the direct-connect feature with others at work and other contractors/suppliers. The speakerphone on the nextel is awesome too. 

I use the iPhone for everything else, as I also have had Mobile Me (previously .Mac) for many years, and I enjoy it syncing everything over the air to my computer. I'm also a Mac user, and it syncs everything I need perfectly, without a 3rd party or badly written conduit application that often mangle up my data. 

It's got a superior web browser than any other platform, and while it's great with email too, including attachments, I do believe the Blackberry (I've had those too) is still the reigning king there.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Blackberry Bold.

There is no business substitute...IMO! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I also have the Iphone....


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony (Dec 3, 2008)

Aladdin Builders said:


> Blackberry Bold.
> 
> There is no business substitute...IMO! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
The BOLD huh? I really wanted to get the storm. I guess I will have to research the differences between the 2. Still runnin the curve and love it. But I really want that Browser capability.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

HousieG said:


> Does anyone know of a good flip phone with features comparable to the iPhone or Storm or other phones discussed here? I miss having a flip phone at work-- which offers more protection to the screen. Right now, Im always worried my Storm is going to get scratched while im working because it has no shield from the screen. I always kept my flip phones in my pocket but I cant do that with the Storm I have now or I might scratch the screen.


You can probably ebay an aluminum snap on cover that folds open. I got something similar for my touchscreen once, but didn't use it because the one I got had a clip built-in and I ended up not liking the clip


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Just picked me up the iphone today, and love it already! 

I cant wait to see what all George is talking about in this thread about the employees having them and thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

if you need cases these guys are good http://www.cases.com/ I am very happy with the case I got from them.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

*Lemme Tellya*

I don't have one now....but I will.

I am working on a project with a guy who is "Mr. Apple." 

Well, his iPhone saved me half a day and some gas too.

Typically I draw production drawings for my complex framing components and laminate them for the job site. I brought 5 that I had done the night before but I forgot to bring the 6th one (most important one - that's what 2am CAD will get you)

Once he was aware of the dilemma he whipped out his iPhone and asked if I had the drawing stored anywhere online.

One call to my wife (who knows nothing about how I do what I do) and I had her open AutoCad, find the file, open it, find the layout tab, select print to PDF, print, save to the job file folder, open FrontPage, drag N drop then update the website, open FireFox, type the file name after my site URL, enter, verify, copy the entire URL, open Outlook, create a new email, paste the URL, send.

5 minutes later we were cutting the pieces, reading the PDF in landscape mode from his iPhone. Way too cool.

It just makes sense to embrace the technologies that can make you faster, more efficient, more accurate...


----------



## simplejack (Jan 15, 2009)

*God bless Steve Jobs!...I hope he gets well...*

iPhone Rocks! literally! it has all my music! plus it syncs to my Mac book really quick and easy. I have about 30 free Apps on it now, to keep me entertained while waiting for inspectors. check weather, watch youtube, find a restaurant take pictures. all in a small and sleek case.


and I bet one day Mr. Jobs will come out and say...."You will now be able to Tether your iPhone to your Mac book, and grab the INTERNET without a broadband card!"...and then I won't have to pay monthly for a separate INTERNET hook up to my Macbook!...hey, it could happen...right? :blink:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I would love an Iphone, i am a Mac junkie, no service in my area.
I just got a Samsung Delve and it is as close as I am going to get! It has the navigation, email, photo and syncs with my Mac. I am happy with it.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I want the iPhone naturally because I'm an Apple Computer user. The phones like Black Berry that Verizon offer with their service are nice phones, dont get me wrong, but there's simply something nicer and more user friendly about the iPhone. I'm very glad that some of you other tradesmen out there have said positive things about it because like you I'll have the same issues. One of the things I'm looking most forward to is not having to buy the newspaper anymore when all I have to do is read it on the phone. I just want better access to the web, e-mail, and phone service. Most of the text messages are something I could certainly do without so no real issues there. Now all I have to do is pay $85.00 to get out of my contract with Verizon, ughck. 

iPhone users, question... any reason why I would need bigger than the 4GB version?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ok I just went online an looked. There 200-300 bucks?? I can buy a laptop for that. :blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, but not an Apple laptop.


----------

